# استخدام الالمنيوم لوقاية الاجزاء من التآكل



## خلدون خيربك (14 ديسمبر 2012)

أرجو مساعدتي في الحصول على اي معلومات بخصوص هذا الموضوع .... جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## shanoon77 (30 ديسمبر 2012)

thank you 10000000000000000


----------

